# Transdermal fat burner?



## CRASHMAN (Jun 6, 2004)

Because of stomach problems, i cannot injest caffeen or anything that is harsh on my stomach. 

So I was wondering if there was a transdermal fat burner or something along those lines that i could use while cutting (which i am right now) 

hey atleast i've been caffeen free for 4 months! YA!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 6, 2004)

It's trial and error with some.   I think Jodi has had good results with some.  I've used the Lipdoderm Y on the back of my legs and it has helped.  It's the only one I have tried.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 6, 2004)

Where the hell have you been Crash?!? Have I just been missing your posts? Good to see you.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 6, 2004)

Avant's Ab-solved works great for VAT.  If it's sub-q fat then you I'd suggest LipoUltra.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 6, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Where the hell have you been Crash?!? Have I just been missing your posts? Good to see you.


 

 i've been around a little bit but not alot; ya you've been missing em lol


----------



## topolo (Jun 6, 2004)

i had no success with lipo ultra or ab-solved


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Jun 6, 2004)

I like Lipo ultra but not absolved... Seems to me Lipo ultra works very well with an ephedra or ephedrine based product... I don't have any chemical knowledge to back it up... just a personal sort of finding...


----------



## Par Deus (Jun 7, 2004)

I would water down Lipo Ultra by 50% and use it all over.

It would be best to water it down with alcohol, because it will evaporate faster (otherwise, some of the actives will stay in the water that has not yet evaporated, and they largely just get stuck on the skin.


----------

